# Borneo and king Cobras [pic heavy]



## Jazzz (Aug 22, 2014)

Myself and Jannico recently did another trip with bali reptile rescue to Kalimantan, Borneo. We started in Banjarmasin and had around a week and a half in a remote section of jungle few westerners get to visit. We then had a few days looking for orangutans in central Borneo, which we found. We managed to tick off a fair few new species, even though it was dry season, and all up i was extremely happy with the trip.

Heres a few highlights 

This was the first snake of the trip a boiga dendrophilla, these guys are always good for a laugh



mangrove cat snake by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

This little bubby retic was about 4m up a tree right next to our camp, he gave jannico a little kiss 



Reticulated python by jasmine_vink, on Flickr



reticulated python in habitat by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

We found this gorgeous sumatran pit viper on one of our night walks, he had just had a massive feed



Sumatran pit viper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr



Sumatran pit viper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

We didnt get to photograph as many frogs as i would have liked but this arboreal toad caught our eye



Bufo asper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

No asia trip is complete without a prasina 



oriental whip snake by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

This Wallaces flying frog was definitely a high light for me!



Wallaces flying frog by jasmine_vink, on Flickr



wallaces flying frog by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

We also found a couple of keel backs, much more colourful then their australian counterparts. This is a speckled bellied keelback



speckled bellied keelback by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

This little Grabowskys reed snake crossed the path in front of us, he was also surprisingly pretty and also gave jannico a little kiss



Grabowsky's Reed Snake by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

It was around this time that a 3m bornean king crossed the path infront of me while i was by myself... Sadly it got away but luckily we found some more in bali! 

The second viper of this trip was this little male bornean keeled viper 



Bornean keeled viper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

The translucent red of this cinnamon frog was extremely difficult to capture, i tried 



cinnamon frog by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

Down at our second base camp we found a few dragons. This is a male gonocephalus borneensis, they sleep on the end of the tree branches so are easy to find at night.



Male gonocephalus borneensis by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

This is a green crested lizard 



green crested lizard by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

This was just next to our second base camp where we found this boiga. He was extremely uncooperative and we actually released him and he came swimming straight back...



mangrove cat snake in habitat by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

After our week and a half in the jungle we set off back to Banjarmasin and into central borneo. On our first night we found this painted mock viper, unfortunately he was heavily in shed.



Painted mock viper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

Bronze backs were aplenty 



bronze back by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

as well as reptiles we also found, orangutans!



bornean orangutan by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

While out on the klotok (boat) looking for orangutans we spotted 2 of these marquis dorias water snakes hooked on shallow lines. We cut the lines and managed to unhook them and safely release them.



Marquis Doria Water Snake by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

After our 2 weeks in Borneo we headed back to bali for a king cobra trip.

This was a relocated king we got to play with at one of the BRR bases



king cobra by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

After having a bit of fun with that guy we drove further west to find a truely wild one. We found this one within about half an hour, he was not happy to see us.



king cobra by jasmine_vink, on Flickr



king cobra by jasmine_vink, on Flickr



king cobra by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

We went for a herp that night and found the cutest snake on earth, the keeled slug eater



keeled slug eater by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

and some white lipped island vipers



white lipped island pitviper by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

also a boiga cynodon, stunning snakes



dog toothed cat snake by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

Oh and i also got to meet this unusual rescue spitting cobra. Hes now been released.



unusual spitting cobra by jasmine_vink, on Flickr

After all of that were now back in Australia  But ill be headed back over to bali for a couple of months at the end of the year. For anyone headed out that way i would highly reccomend bali reptile rescue!


----------



## Perko (Aug 22, 2014)

Outstanding pics


----------



## thals (Aug 22, 2014)

What a spectacular bunch of animals & photos! Would love to do the same trip myself sometime soon  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dragon_77 (Aug 22, 2014)

Awesome pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## dragonlover1 (Aug 22, 2014)

I must say what a bunch of spectacular pics,thanks for sharing your trip with us mere mortals


----------



## getarealdog (Aug 23, 2014)

Doesn't get much better than this, excellent all the way round.


----------



## Jazzz (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone! 

I would definitely recommend this trip, in the wet season would be amazing.


----------



## Leasdraco (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow! Amazing photos. I especially like the flying frog and the cobras


----------

